# Klaxon and Seiss Horns



## 53Phantom (Aug 2, 2010)

I recently bought a Seiss horn with the plunger on the top like  Klaxon horn. This thing sounds like a sick duck. Makes an annoying squawking sound. yes, I oiled it and adjusted it.  I was wondering if the Klaxon horns make a better sound, more like an aaaoogghaa horn. Thats really what i was going for when I bought the Seiss. C


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea thats the way the Seiss horns sound, like a loud squawk, the ones that sound more like aaoooga are the klaxon type with the screws in the front face, the smaller klaxon type dont have those screws on the face and they squawk too..


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't feel bad, I think that every one of us that bought one of those Seiss horns felt the same way the first time we plunged it. They look really cool but they have a horrible sound. I think that is why they always seem to be available.


----------



## 53Phantom (Aug 2, 2010)

They do look cool on a prewar but the tone sucks : )


----------



## akikuro (Aug 2, 2010)

*if it quacks like a duck.....*

My EA horn sounds like a duck call...we should start a sound board on the site and match the corresponding sounds to the horn and sirens.


----------



## indianfaze (Dec 1, 2010)

53phantom, exact thing happened to me......they sound like they are just not 100%. i adjusted and it sounds like a sick duck just like u said......looks good though! i have a few klaxons that sound way better in my opinion...the seiss one i had to get just for the white color.......


----------



## wspeid (Mar 4, 2014)

How does one adjust a Klaxon?  Just turn the screw to and fro until you hit on the best sound?

Thanks.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll get a recording of my battery Seiss horn. It's loud and proud.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 4, 2014)

All klaxons sound about the same. a real ah-ooh-ga horn is cranked or motorized, allowing it to give a better sound. loosen the lock nut on round area, slightly turn clockwise and gently relock.... if sounds louder relock, or turn in a bit more. If it comes apart, you might get brave and open and grease the rolldrive (bumps) a bit with vaseline.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Mar 4, 2014)

*I thought mine was bad...*

I thought my Klaxon sounded pretty bad. I've adjusted it, cleaned it and got it work well and sounding about as good as it can. It still sounds like a duck.
I was considering buying a Seiss in hopes it would sound better. I guess this thread tells me I should save my money.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Mar 4, 2014)

wspeid said:


> How does one adjust a Klaxon?  Just turn the screw to and fro until you hit on the best sound?
> 
> Thanks.




Yes, pretty much just turn the screw until you find the right sound. 

They are really quite simple inside as well. First time I took mine apart I thought it would kind of explode and have pieces going everywhere. That's not the case. It's a very simple design. Easy to take apart, clean, grease and reassemble.

Unfortunately, none of that really changes the sound, but it does make them work better.


----------

